# Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't forget that the Family Fishing Rodeo is this weekend. The captains meeting is this Friday at 6:30 at Day Break Marina and the weigh-in is from 3pm-7pm on Saturday and from 2pm -4pm on Sunday. Entry fee is $20 and kids 12 and under are free. The kids can pay the $20 and then they can win both the open and the juniors divisions. This is a great family event. Good food and good times. Remember that all the festivities take place at Day Break Marina.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Btt


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Any chance of postpone? With all the rain and crappy weather coming?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Family Rodeo*

The tournament was post poned until August 2-5. It will take place along with the Inshore Slam and the Mega Shark Tournament.


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you going to have another boat to go to the winner of the inshore slam this year?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Tournament*

No. Unfortunately not. We will be giving away cash this year. I hope if we have a good showing this year we can get another boat for the 2013 tournament


----------

